# American Honey Producers In Fresno



## Tom G. Laury

*Right on MadBowbee*

The AHPA is a BEEKEEPERS association and functions as such. I suspect the Adee family bankrolls a lot of expense when we don't step up with a donation. The Washington DC lawyers are working for US 12 months a year. Please contribute it's a great investment in our future.:thumbsup:


----------



## MadBowbee

That is right, I know Richard Adee has paid the lawyers sometimes between checks from the AHPA. That's why even the smaller beekeepers that enjoy the higher price they get from packers should give back a little towards anti-dumping. Jeff Pettis was very good Saturday morning. I did miss what Joe Traynor said. Anyone else hear what he's charging? Alot of beekeepers are at 150 and 155 this year.


----------

